# UCanCam



## هلاعمي (28 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد احد من الاعضاء يعمل على هذا البرنامج وذلك لتبادل المعرفة وملفات التصاميم ان امكن
UcanCam
؟


----------



## سيف الدين علي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز نعم انا لدي البرنامج يو كان كام اعمل عليه منذ 10 اشهر تقريبا
انا متمكن منه تقريبا اكون سعيد اتعاون معك وتبادل المعلمات ليكون خيرا لك والي ولجميع الاعضاء
اخوك سيف من فلسطين وايضا مع تبادل المعرفه عن الماكنه نفسها وكيفيه تشغيبها
علما الماكنه عندي قياس 180 135


----------



## ucancam (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أنا أعمل على برنامج ucancam v8 وأستتخدمه في التصميم وأنا مستعد لتبادل المعرفة معكم
أخوكم معاذ من الأردن


----------



## سيف الدين علي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي معاد البرنامجv8موجود منه 3 نسخ. انا لدي النسخه الاولى وصل مع الماكنه. ممكن اعرف النسخه الي انت شغال عليها 
لاني عايز اشتري النسخه الجديده عايز منها موضوع الووف (بمعني اصمم واحفر مقطع من مجسم)
الي الشرف اكون معك للتبادل الخبرات ومع جميع اضاء المنتدى ومواكن ال سي ان سي 
اخوكم سيف الدين علي من فلسطين
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هلاعمي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا سيف و معاذ*

شكرا سيف و معاذ
اعمل على هذا البرنامج من ثلاث سنوات
والان استخدم الارت كام في الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد
ولكن ارغب مساعدتكم في الحصول على خط فردي
single stroke font
يستخدم في رسم الاحرف دون المرور على حواف الحرف
هل لديكم خط ؟؟
واي استفسار انا حاضر
اخوكم
هلا عمي


----------



## mkh1983 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحاجة للبرنامج*

أنا بحاجة لهذا البرنامج فهل يمكن إرساله لي بأي طريقة أرجو الرد بسرعة
ولكم الشكر


----------



## سيف الدين علي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

للاسف البرنامج لديه دنجل لا يعمل بدونه كثير من الاصدقاء حاولوا لكن بدن جدوه
اخوك سيف الدين


----------



## taawint (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي نعم انا لدي البرنامج ucancam v8 اعمل عليه منذ 20 اشهر تقريبا*
*اكون سعيد اتعاون معك وتبادل المعلمات ليكون خيرا لك والي ولجميع الاعضاء*
*اخوك nadir of algeria تبادل المعرفه عن الماكنه نفسها وكيفيه تشغيبها*
*علما الماكنه عندي قياس neolt 1325*​


----------



## سيف الدين علي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي نادر يو كان كام 8 له 3 نسخ لا اعرف ما عندك من الثلاثه انا اشتريت مع الماكنه فرجن 1 بمعني لا يوجد بها امر الويف ولا استطيع حفر جزء من قطعه ولا يوجد مشكله في الابداع على الخشب اخي راسلت الشركه بعتولي ببرنامج type3 انا شخصيا اعجبني جدا لكثره الاوامر فيه 
انا عندي اسنعداد لتعامل معك وابعت صور لاشياء جميله جدا من الحفر على الخشب 
اخيرا فقط اعلمني بأى وقت تكون موجود اون لاين من خلال المنتد اخوكم سيف من فلسطين


----------



## taawint (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا سيف لم اْْفهم قصدك انا عندي _Ucancam 3D Engraving _ V8.22-WM-Eng اخي انا
مستعيد للمساعدة و شكرا.

ma machine :
MACHINE SIZE/mm
*Neo cnc 1325*

X = 1300
Y = 2500
Z = 155


- EQUIVAL PULSE/mm
X AXIS 155,30 
Y AXIS 155,30 
Z AXIS 533,30

HOME SPEEDAXIS 
 Y AXIS 6000,00 
 X AXIS 6000,00
 Z AXIS 3000,00 
*- *
_CAD THICKNESS_
16,000 – 16,500 mm 
 

*LOW SPEED*

X AXIS 4000,00
Y AXIS 4000,00
Z AXIS 600,00


*HIGH SPEED*

X AXIS 25000,00
Y AXIS 25000,00
Z AXIS 4000,00

Pour travailler avec des matériaux durs, le marbre, le bois, le plexiglas, le forex.


Comme une aide à la machine devrait être fixé le menu suivant: 

- MENU
- AUTO PRO SETUP

- Curve accelereration - (courbe d'accélération)
- Linear acceleration) - ( accélération linéaire)

Matériaux Linear/accel. Curve accel.

Marbre 200 300
Wood (boi) 1000 1200
Forex (pvc) 1000 1200
Plexiglass 400 600

و السلام عليكم


----------



## سيف الدين علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم
اعلى صفحه البرنامج اومر الحف ان كان فرجن9 يكون عندك عمليه ما يسمى الويف اي الامواج هل هذه الميزه موجوده عندك


----------



## taawint (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هذه الامواج ps joints: wave


----------



## khald99 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اريد الحصول على برنامج يو كان كان مع الشكر والاحترام


----------



## taawint (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج لديه دنجل لا يعمل بدونه


----------



## moguet (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج للتجربة 
مع الشكر مهدي من تونس


----------



## محاول جيد (15 يناير 2011)

عندي البرنامج الأصلي ucancam v8 والدنجل الأصلي ولكن لم أعرف أن أنسخ الدنجل كما نسخته من قبل مع برنامج Type3 فهل هناك برنامج أقوى لنسخ الدنجل من ذلك الذي استعملته سابقا وهو (SENTEMUL2007) أرجوا الرد
لنسخ الدنجل ومن ثم أضعه للإستفادة الجميع . وشكرا


----------



## عصام حمامي (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي برنامج يو كان كام 8 وأنا حديث العهد به 
هل من الممكن مساعدي بملف شرح للبرنامج بالغة العربيه


----------



## ucancam (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للجميع ... اخ سيف أنا ما انتبهت انه فيه 3 نسخ من V8 ، النسخة اللي بشتغل عليها اجت مع الماكينة وهي v8 ... لكن عندي ucancam v9 اللي بشتغل على windows 7 لكن ما زلت اعمل على v8 ،ممكن تفيدني بخصوص ما هو المقصود برسم مقطع من جسم (الووف) ، ممكن يكون قصدك 3d . أرجو الإفادة ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## nasharco (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن سؤال إلى جميع الإخوة الأفاضل....أنا بشتغل على بلوتر لقص الفنيل في مجال الحفر على الزجاج و صادفت كاتالوج لل يو كان كام و يحتوي على أكثر مئات الرسومات الجميلة التي تلرمني في عملي السؤال هو هل إذا اشتريت ال يو كان كام تأتي معه هذه الكاتالوكات على شكل كليب أرت في سي دي إضافي ,و شكرا


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

أنا لدي البرنامج والدنغل الخاص به
ولكن ليس لدي الوقت الكافي لأتعلمه ذاتيا
يرجى ممن تمكن جيدا من هذا البرنامج أن يعلمني أياه بالمقابل الذي نتفق عليه
وشكرا


----------



## tee33_33 (27 مايو 2011)

thxxxx


----------



## omega4arts (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى التعاون لعمل شرح لبرنامج ucancam باللغة العربية حتى يستفيد الجميع فانا واحد من ضمن الالاف الذين يحتاجون لشرح البرنامج وطريقة التعامل مع الماكينة 


وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## سهير1987 (18 أبريل 2012)

سيف الدين علي قال:


> اخي العزيز نعم انا لدي البرنامج يو كان كام اعمل عليه منذ 10 اشهر تقريبا
> انا متمكن منه تقريبا اكون سعيد اتعاون معك وتبادل المعلمات ليكون خيرا لك والي ولجميع الاعضاء
> اخوك سيف من فلسطين وايضا مع تبادل المعرفه عن الماكنه نفسها وكيفيه تشغيبها
> علما الماكنه عندي قياس 180 135



السلام

الرجاء ارسال بعض التصاميم من برنامج يو كان كام لاستعمالها في تصميم الابواب


----------



## dana faraj (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم عندي ucancum pro 9 المشكلة لااستطيع الكتابة بالعربى فى السوفت وير ممكن مساعدة


----------

